# Upgrading from 600mhz



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey guys, looks like i will be upgrading my p3 from 600mhz to higher, but i wanted to know, does anyone have any reliable  , safe sites where i can i guess grab the chip? Here is some information from my rig:







My Model : MFG Date: 5/12/00,
Micro ATX, BRY-GP7i-600SE

More information:
  CPU Properties:  
   CPU Type   Intel Pentium IIIE, 600 MHz (6 x 100)  
   CPU Alias   Coppermine  
   CPU Stepping   cB0  
   Instruction Set   x86, MMX, SSE  
   Original Clock   600 MHz  
   L1 Code Cache   16 KB  
   L1 Data Cache   16 KB  
   L2 Cache   256 KB (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed)  

  CPU Physical Info:  
   Package Type   370 Pin FC-PGA  
   Package Size   4.95 cm x 4.95 cm  
   Transistors   28.1 million  
   Process Technology   6M, 0.18 um, CMOS  
   Die Size   104 mm2  
   Core Voltage   1.60 / 1.65 V  
   I/O Voltage   3.3 V  
   Typical Power   11 - 25 W (depending on clock speed)  
   Maximum Power   16.0 - 37.5 W (depending on clock speed)  

Motherboard Name   Intel Willow Springs 2 WL810E  

  Front Side Bus Properties:  
   Bus Type   Intel GTL+  
   Bus Width   64-bit  
   Real Clock   100 MHz  
   Effective Clock   100 MHz  
   Bandwidth   800 MB/s  

  Chipset Bus Properties:  
   Bus Type   Intel Hub Interface  
   Bus Width   8-bit  

  Motherboard Physical Info:  
   CPU Sockets/Slots   1  
   Expansion Slots   4 PCI  
   RAM Slots   2 DIMM  
   Integrated Devices   Audio, Video  
   Form Factor   Micro ATX  
   Motherboard Size   220 mm x 240 mm  
   Motherboard Chipset   i810E  

Question, do i have to buy a better PSU to handle more then 600mhz, or i should be just fine? If i need to upgrade my PSU, well this is going to really hard, because this is my model:

This seems to be the same model which i am using:
http://www.ascendtech.us/itemdesc.asp?ic=CSPGW90WATT&eq=&Tp=





My tower is small, so i think i need the same size with higher watts  
Thanks


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2009)

I assume you are going to get a higher clocked PIII?  I know that the newer Tualatin core processors were made on a smaller process and most likely won't take much more power than what you currently have.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 21, 2009)

Newegg.com


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 21, 2009)

The only place I think still selling these P3 chips at reasonable price is eBay.

If you're going to get the P3 1.13GHz, make sure it's the coppermine version, the Tualatin (hope I spell it right) some mobo can't support it.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 21, 2009)

Well nevermind if your just going to get a faster clocked PIII I really have no
Idea where to buy those anymore if you even can


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 21, 2009)

ebay.  Nobody will be selling them new because they stopped being made ages ago.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 21, 2009)

*whistles* its a beast no doubt about that


----------



## Zanga (Jan 21, 2009)

I may have some p2 and p3's just need to find them and see what models / speed they are... IF i mange to find them


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 21, 2009)

newegg still sells pentium 3's!!!????????


----------



## JC316 (Jan 21, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> newegg still sells pentium 3's!!!????????



No, they don't. Probably do some forum hopping or Ebay to find a newer P3 these days.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.compuvest.us/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=7316 $5 + $8 shipping = $13 (shipping costs more than the item. lol) The review ratings averaged 4/5


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 21, 2009)

http://search.pricewatch.com/cpu/socket_370-0.htm

First, found out what model motherboard you have.  Intel's site does not show a WL810e, but they do show D810EMO, D810E2CB, D810E2CA3, CA810, and CA810E (http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/archive.htm) This will help with identifying the motherboard: http://support.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-010687.htm . From that, you can find out what the fastest processor is that you can use.  Then start searching for it at the link above or just on the Internet.  If the fastest you can go is like 800MHz, it's not worth it.


Happy hunting!


----------



## RevengE (Jan 21, 2009)

wow I can't believe someplace really has these..LOL the shipping is more than. The CPU that's great!


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 22, 2009)

if u live here it will be very easy as all stores sells pIII based computers


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 22, 2009)

I am not buying another Pentium III, just upgrading the speed. My Pentium 3 Is already a monster, so why not feed it lol. Alright, so thanks for the information, make sure its " *coppermine version " *. Also thanks for the links guys, i have to get one of my family members to make the order for me , i stop shopping online for security/privacy reasons(don't ask lol). I will be back to shopping online, but not at the moment. 

This is going to be great tho , because i finally fix my IRQ settings for my Video card, nothing is shared with it anymore(its on IRQ 11 now, not IRQ 9, had to set my pc in " standard mode ") So i played COD4 off my external HD 1.1 speed the other day, at 1280x1024 normal to high settings, 
Texture resolution at Extra, AFX4, and i get 7-30fps. Pretty good, so once i upgrade to 1ghz or 800mhz , etc, man no telling how it will run  

Anyways, i will look into those links soon and let everyone know when i get it. I hope its not hard to install. One question, what about that Silver looking thing on my motherboard that reads 600MHZ, do i suppose to mess with that, or just remove the old chip and put on the new one?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2009)

If you were in the States I would just send you my PIII 933 (7x133fsb) chip. Sorry .. Good luck with find!


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 22, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> If you were in the States I would just send you my PIII 933 (7x133fsb) chip. Sorry .. Good luck with find!



umm is it just me or does it say he lives in California...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> umm is it just me or does it say he lives in California...



Thought he was in uk ..  

u2konline, if this is true PM me if interested!


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 22, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thought he was in uk ..
> 
> u2konline, if this is true PM me if interested!



yeah his name confuses me too.

Can't beat free, grab that thing up u2konline.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

Darren said:


> I can just imagine  u2konline  getting "excited" by all this ancient artifact processor talk. He has barely responded since his very first post, his hands are probably unavailable.
> 
> u2konline, try ebay!
> 
> ...


 I don't get it either but o well I just try to help him


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 22, 2009)

Darren said:


> I can just imagine  u2konline  getting "excited" by all this ancient artifact processor talk. He has barely responded since his very first post, his hands are probably unavailable.


Its not that i enjoy older hardware, i mean thats not the issue. I just enjoy using what i have , and what i have been using since 2000. No rush to go out and buy my secondary computer , because i am gaming just fine, actually very good. 

Btw, what do you mean my hands are unavailable?  



Darren said:


> Seriously though, if you are into ancient artifact hardware you can pick up a socket 754 or socket 939, stick in a Sempron and overclock it, atleast you'll get some kind of performance boost.


I don't even know what a socket 754 or 939 is, yet alone a sempron which sounds like shampoo. Anyways, i don't OC man, sorry. I never OC computers, or my computer, and video cards, i can OC my 2400HD with ease, however i really never saw the point. 

Funny story, couple months ago i almost killed my BFG 6200. I tried to play UT3 on it, so i OC the card too high, played for about 20 mins and my desktop turn blue , and yellow and my computer shut down , i said never again.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't understand how you can enjoy using that dinosaur you call a computer. It doesn't even come close to meeting most new games minimum requirements. I would imagine that even playing games at the lowest settings with 800x600 resolution wouldn't be very much fun. But hey if your happy then more power to ya!


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

I really doubt you are gaming "good" 7 fps is not good I find it hard to believe you are playing cod4 on that setup


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 22, 2009)

Its sad, even a 1.0Ghz A64 beats the PIII. Dude, if you really want an upgrade, soon as my Phenom II rig is up, I could sell you an A64 3800+ Socket 939 and a mainboard with 3.. I say it.. 3 PCI slots... ;-) Even has a PCIe16 and 2x PCIe 1x slot for when you want to join the big boys. ;-)

Fly

P.S.- How could you be enjoying CoD4 on that setup?
I thought CoD4 required SSE2?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2009)

Hell! u2konline ... 

If you have any DDR1 ram I have an extra cpu/mobo/power supply I can supply you ...

Mobo is an Asus with a PCI-e slot 3 PCI's which 2 are working 2 IDE's 4 SATA's based off DDR1. Intel Celeron D 347 3.06Ghz stock can be clocked to 4.5Ghz.


----------



## Error 404 (Jan 22, 2009)

Maximum speed Tualatin core I've seen on eBay is 1.4 GHz, they're damn cheap so even if it doesn't work you could just shrug and buy a Coppermine.
Upgrade that card as well, get a 6800 and see some powah! Even a 6600 AGP will outrun a 2400 Pro...

Actually, save up for a better PC like the posts above me are offering. You may enjoy gaming on your old PC, but whats to lose from getting a new PC and having better frame rates/resolutions and running things faster?


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Its sad, even a 1.0Ghz A64 beats the PIII. Dude, if you really want an upgrade, soon as my Phenom II rig is up, I could sell you an A64 3800+ Socket 939 and a mainboard with 3.. I say it.. 3 PCI slots... ;-) Even has a PCIe16 and 2x PCIe 1x slot for when you want to join the big boys. ;-)
> 
> Fly



The thing about u2k is we have told him
 to upgrade plenty of times..he just keeps trying to mess with old hardware that no one supports or uses..


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 22, 2009)

u2konline said:


> ...a sempron which sounds like shampoo.



hahahaha, funny indeed.


----------



## Error 404 (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks like can't use a Tualatin based PIII, it has a 133 MHz FSB and your chipset only supports 100 MHz.
http://www.intel.com/design/chipsets/810/

In the meantime, I think I'll find some old parts with similar specs, build a PC with W2K on it and see how well it can actually game...


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 22, 2009)

Fast $300 computer
Processor/case/psu
hdd
MoBo
Vid Card
Don't waste you money on a PIII this is a much smarter choice.
Edit $320, forgot the RAM


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 22, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> I don't understand how you can enjoy using that dinosaur you call a computer.



Well, I've seen worst cases, and upgrading the speed of that PIII will not give you almost any noticeable boost, and less gaming, upgrading your VGA could be the solution....but the rest of the system will be a heavy bottleneck....so, keep your current rig 'till you upgrade your entire system.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jan 22, 2009)

i came arcross this site and have been using it for awhile. it's awesome! Link Sells some old stuff and new stuff.

here's that PIII 1.4GHZ CPU Link


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

Good GOD talk about OLD school where have you been ? That thing is a Dinosaur ! 
Newegg is a great place to buy .


----------



## Lillebror (Jan 22, 2009)

haha, you guys totaly flip, because he wanted to get a pci video card. But now he wants a new cpu, and you give him all kind of links and stuff  you people are weird!


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

trickson said:


> Good GOD talk about OLD school where have you been ? That thing is a Dinosaur !
> Newegg is a great place to buy .



 it's old skoooooooooool


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

Lillebror said:


> haha, you guys totaly flip, because he wanted to get a pci video card. But now he wants a new cpu, and you give him all kind of links and stuff  you people are weird!



It's because most of us have realized that no matter what we say this guy is in love with old ass hardware. So we just humor him


----------



## Darren (Jan 22, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I don't even know what a socket 754 or 939 is, yet alone a sempron which sounds like shampoo.



I'm getting the feeling that you are avoiding newer motherboard sockets and processors because you are afraid that you'll have to learn something new. 

You are one of those people that will hold onto their old "CRT" monitor because you are scared that you'll have to learn the new buzz words associated with the HD standards.

..in addition to having a fetish for ancient artifact caveman technology of course 


Edit:



xRevengEx said:


> It's because most of us have realized that no matter what we say this guy is in love with old ass hardware. So we just humor him



It wouldn't be the first time u2konline has requested a upgrade path only to avoid our wisdom and continue down the path of outdated technology


Edit 2:



Lillebror said:


> haha, you guys totaly flip, because he wanted to get a pci video card. But now he wants a new cpu, and you give him all kind of links and stuff  you people are weird!



Indeed 


Edit 3:

u2konline, listen to DarkEgo. (and he means Phenom II not PII. Sorry had to say that incase you got excited downstairs)



DarkEgo said:


> Fast $300 computer
> Processor/case/psu
> hdd
> MoBo
> ...



Edit 4:



trickson said:


> Good GOD that thing is just one step up from a 486DX-4 how can you even run some thing that old ? I can not get my head around it . like are you still playing the Atari video game's like pong ?



lol. 

The more we insult his hardware the harder his "hardware" becomes.

He gets off on our insults, he is one of those fetish people.

Edit 5:




u2konline said:


> I would like to know why darren keeps saying getting off and fetish? LOL, its so random.
> Does everyone in the whole world have to use high end computers or something?
> Is this not a land of freedom?
> * don't answer that lol *



My computer is low-midrange...

Its because the way you describe your old hardware it sounds soo detailed it has to be sinister. Only someone who is truly in love would talk about "keeping dead hardware alive" and hence why I think its almost fetish like.

Edit 6:

his computer is only good enough for....


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree its time to upgrade. Get down and dirty. Building your own computer.

Oh and xRevengEx, there is a an edit button for a reason. 
(Stop double posting so much!!!)


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 22, 2009)

Or pay me to build it for you...


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

Good GOD that thing is just one step up from a 486DX-4 how can you even run some thing that old ? I can not get my head around it . like are you still playing the Atari video game's like pong ?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 22, 2009)

Some of the comments in this thread have me dying laughing lol. But just to make this clear once again, i have plans to buy a secondary desktop computer , a more powerful one. However, i am in no rush to do so, i am just happy with what i have, alright, thanks  



BrooksyX said:


> I don't understand how you can enjoy using that dinosaur you call a computer.


LMFAO  



BrooksyX said:


> It doesn't even come close to meeting most new games minimum requirements.


Game requirements are inaccurate about 98% of the time. Trust me. 



BrooksyX said:


> I would imagine that even playing games at the lowest settings with 800x600 resolution wouldn't be very much fun. But hey if your happy then more power to ya!


I don't play none of my games at 800x600, i either play at 1280x1024 about 90% of the time,  and that last 10% at 1024x768. Neither are my settings at all low. 



xRevengEx said:


> I really doubt you are gaming "good" 7 fps is not good I find it hard to believe you are playing cod4 on that setup










1280x1024, Texture Resolution at Extra settings, No AA, AFX4, Normal to high settings, Bullet Impact no, Ragdoll on, Glows off, Shadows off , shadow map resolution low. I tried running the game at 800x600 or 1024x768, but i can't. Its unplayable and i lose performance. But at 1280x1024, the game runs better. Someone on this forum did explain to me why this happens, i think he said its because the GPU is doing all the work or something like that. 

The game only drops to 7 when there are a ton of enemies on screen, but overall i get between 14-30. I might do some benchmarks soon, with some video. 



Flyordie said:


> I thought CoD4 required SSE2?


No, the only games which i have come across that required SSE2 is, The Club, Devil May Cry, Grid, Lost Planet. 



ASRockIQ said:


> i came arcross this site and have been using it for awhile. it's awesome! Link Sells some old stuff and new stuff.
> 
> here's that PIII 1.4GHZ CPU Link



I have a 810828 motherboard. That would work? 



Darren said:


> I'm getting the feeling that you are avoiding newer motherboard sockets and processors because you are afraid that you'll have to learn something new.


No, because my computer runs just fine and plays games just fine, internet, music, etc. If you must know, i had a computer , a business computer with PCIE slots, i gave the computer to my ex wife. 



Darren said:


> You are one of those people that will hold onto their old "CRT" monitor


My Gateway Monitor from 2000 died last year, did i buy a LCD monitor? No. I bought a 1996 15 dollar Princeton Graphic Systems from the pawn shop


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

Darren said:


> lol.
> 
> The more we insult his hardware the harder his "hardware" becomes.
> 
> He gets off on our insults, he is one of those fetish people.



 Thing is so old the dust that is on the CPU HSF is rock hard !


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 22, 2009)

I would like to know why darren keeps saying getting off and fetish? LOL, its so random. 
Does everyone in the whole world have to use high end computers or something?
Is this not a land of freedom?
* don't answer that lol *


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> I agree its time to upgrade. Get down and dirty. Building your own computer.
> 
> Oh and xRevengEx, there is a an edit button for a reason.
> (Stop double posting so much!!!)



Where did I double post at? If I did it was not
On purpose. I'm on my iPhone when I'm at work sorry


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 22, 2009)

Not everyone uses high end computers. But I wouldn't even call your computer low end. Its about 5x worse then low end by todays standards.



xRevengEx said:


> Where did I double post at? If I did it was not
> On purpose. I'm on my iPhone when I'm at work sorry



You say one thing then you say another thing right behind it. You did it once in this thread, and twice in that programming thread.


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

I just bet you this guy has one of these hooked up ! 






Plays it ever y day too donkey Kong FTW !!


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 22, 2009)

trickson said:


> I just bet you this guy has one of these hooked up !



Who needs an Xbox 360, PS3, or nice gaming computer when you got one of those bad boys!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

weirdstuff.com

they will be your best bet


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

Uhhh ok when I want to add something I just do it..if it double posts than o well


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Who needs an Xbox 360, PS3, or nice gaming computer when you got one of those bad boys1




Yeah after all the OP has been using his computer for what 10 years now what is wrong with that console gamer ? it rocks !


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

Darren said:


>



MOTHER OF GOD !!! I bet this guy has one too !!! UP and RUNNING TO BOOT !!!


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

Uhhh ok when I want to add something I just do it..if it double posts than hey! It happens


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 22, 2009)

This thread has turn into jokes, so i am just going to say i will get one of my family members to order the chip for me. Should have it sometime next month , maybe sooner. 
Anyways, thanks for all the help and thanks for the laughs, i gather everyone is in good spirit, thats good! 

Cheers!


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Uhhh ok when I want to add something I just do it..if it double posts than hey! It happens



What >


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 22, 2009)

I wanna get this one, talk about true old skool!!! Thank you Mr. Babbage.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

Well my phone is lagging out that's why it's doing that I see it just did it again sorry! Hahaha


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

u2konline said:


> This thread has turn into jokes, so i am just going to say i will get one of my family members to order the chip for me. Should have it sometime next month , maybe sooner.
> Anyways, thanks for all the help and thanks for the laughs, i gather everyone is in good spirit, thats good!
> 
> Cheers!



OH come on man a little jerring at the antiques you have is all in fun wel don't mean any harm . 
I would buy from new egg .


----------



## MadClown (Jan 22, 2009)

or this


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

trickson said:


> What >



I was talking to brooksys nevermind back to topic


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

MadClown said:


> or this



LOL !


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 22, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> wow I can't believe someplace really has these..LOL the shipping is more than. The CPU that's great!



no reason to make fun... 
there are cell phone processors that....  enough with the jokes i guess.
to op: you could easily find a full setup that supports pentium D for under $100, quadrupling your computing opportunities.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 22, 2009)

How are you running a 2400Pro with that PSU???????


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hell! u2konline ...
> 
> If you have any DDR1 ram I have an extra cpu/mobo/power supply I can supply you ...
> 
> Mobo is an Asus with a PCI-e slot 3 PCI's which 2 are working 2 IDE's 4 SATA's based off DDR1. Intel Celeron D 347 3.06Ghz stock can be clocked to 4.5Ghz.




Joking aside, this still stands if you want it. Pay shipping and you can keep it.

EDIT:

Holy cow! 17 users viewing, 15 members and 2 guests!


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 22, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How are you running a 2400Pro with that PSU???????



The 2400pro uses like 5w. 

Okay of course it uses more but not much. Its a very low power card.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 22, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> The 2400pro uses like 5w.
> 
> Okay of course it uses more but not much. Its a very low power card.



Visiontek says 270 watt PSU


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 22, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Visiontek says 270 watt PSU



Thats way overrated. Video card companies always estimate your needs higher than they really are. The 2400pro probably only uses like 20w under load.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 22, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Joking aside, this still stands if you want it. Pay shipping and you can keep it.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Holy cow! 17 users viewing, 15 members and 2 guests!



people are wondering what exactly is 600MHZ.
my first guess was video card.
second was wireless house phone


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

Darren said:


> 600MHZ, I'm running my FSB at three times the frequency
> 
> Heck, my ram  runs more than his processor frequency



MY PSU runs at a high frequency than that CPU he has


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

Darren said:


> Trickson,
> 
> Your MSI N260GTX has more total memory than u2konline's system


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure my iPhone is more powerful than his system..LOL


----------



## erocker (Jan 22, 2009)

So how many of these threads are going to be created?


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> So how many of these threads are going to be created?



LOTS  

My home phone runs at 900MHz !


----------



## Darren (Jan 22, 2009)

Trickson, 

Your MSI N260GTX has more total memory than u2konline's system


Edit 2:



erocker said:


> So how many of these threads are going to be created?



Hey, 

I told you a few days back that his was going to happen again, 


then the cycle repeats again, and again and again..

and always ends in "Ah well my old hardware is enough, sod your advice and your new technological hardware"

Edit 3:



u2konline said:


> This is the only card i ever had which stays this cool. I* luv it *



This is where I get the old ancient artifact cave man fetish analogy from.

Edit 4:



thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm just trying to figure out if _u2konline_ is pulling a fast one on us.



Well, when he claimed that he could run Crysis without issues it was a bit obvious that he is pulling a fast one 

Remember this is on a Pentium III 600Mhz 512 MB ram, PCI GPU

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=80502


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 22, 2009)

6200 requires 250
 2400 requires 270

GPUreview reports that the 2400HD only needs 20watts or so. 

Temps on the card stays at 30c to 45c, never really goes above 50. This is the only card i ever had which stays this cool. I luv it 



erocker said:


> So how many of these threads are going to be created?



This is different from the other ones, all dealing with my p3 yes, but different subjects. Sorry about that.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree with darren it has happened plenty of times..


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> I agree with darren it has happened plenty of times..



Yeah


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 22, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Thats way overrated. Video card companies always estimate your needs higher than they really are. The 2400pro probably only uses like 20w under load.



Not to beat a dead horse, but eXtreme Power Supply Calculator ( http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine) using a Pentium M 800MHz (Pentium M was a PIII) with the parts that he says he has says a recommended PSU wattage of 169W.  I'm just trying to figure out if _u2konline_ is pulling a fast one on us.


----------



## CJCerny (Jan 22, 2009)

You'll probably be able to buy a 1ghz Coppermine PIII on ebay for $40-$50 or so. If your hoping to get more gaming power, though, that money would be better spent on a new video card instead. It would be a much bigger jump to go from the 6200 you have now to a $50 card than it would be to go from a 600mhz to a 1ghz CPU. Of course, I'm not factoring in heat or power considerations.


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

Well here you go .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153123

Maybe if you can find a CPU this will work just fine


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

It's about attention he knows people will question him. It's always something about upgrading or old hardware.


----------



## EiSFX (Jan 22, 2009)

holy my 81 year old Grandmother has a computer 5x times faster then that this is just funny man

and if you call 14-30 FPS good frame rate man your brain must have a really slow response time anyways man i would spend like 100 bucks and get some new hardware then you would see what real frame rates looks like like 50 to 80 FPS if not more


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 22, 2009)

what's with all the guests viewing this? lol


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> what's with all the guests viewing this? lol



They are watching us


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 22, 2009)

Id be willing to bet this guys sitting behind some super computer and getting his jollys off of the stupid remarks  

If i could play newer games without upgrading id do it too. Who_ really_ wants to spend more and more money to keep up?

With that being said, the socket A is coming out. Good times.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> what's with all the guests viewing this? lol



They are all in shock ha ha ha


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 22, 2009)

wtf, 83 guests?¿?¿


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 22, 2009)

Alright everyone, i am just going to ask my family member to buy one from ebay. They are suppose to be under 30 dollars, so going from 600mhz to higher will be a nice upgrade on this Pentium III. 

And for everyone else who says i am lying about using 90watts, please take a look at this:
http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picturezs2cz0.jpg

I took off the PSU sticker and put it on one of my xbox games. So i am not pulling a fast one on nobody. The thing never heats up anyways, it blows out cool air, but i notice it starts blowing out very cool air when i am playing certain games. 

Anyways, so i am upgrading my speed for my p3 from 600mhz, so this thread can be closed now. Thanks for the all the help, and i hope everything goes well when i get it


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

Bahahahahaha


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

Darren said:


> Your upgrading your Pentium III 600 MHz to a Pentium III 900 MHz..
> 
> 
> what is the point



The point is just to see how we will react . This clown thinks that posting this will get him a laugh or 2 well it jolly well may have . But come on they do not even MAKE a Pentium II any more it is very hard to find A PIII and what would be the point is right .
DUDE pull you head out of the case and get with the times a Quad core Q6600 or a AMD Phenom II if you post any thing less than this kind of an upgrade you are only looking for laughs or just dumber than a bag of diapers !


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 22, 2009)

Why not just modify a calculator, I'm sure you'll get better performance from that.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't understand but hey, . . . . . hey


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Why not just modify a calculator, I'm sure you'll get better performance from that.



LOL why not just talk about some thing real ? Like me getting this ? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115041
Here .
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=82681

This Ahole is clearly blowing smoke up our asses .


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

trickson said:


> LOL why not just talk about some thing real ? Like me getting this ?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115041
> Here .
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=82681
> ...



Yeah this looks like a better subject any way .


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 22, 2009)

You guys do understand that i am buying the socket right? Its only like 15 bucks or less. I am not buying a whole new rig, just the socket people, relax.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 22, 2009)

Now hes buying a socket, not a CPU.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 22, 2009)

Get this one, it'll increase your perofrmance 10 fold


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

u2konline said:


> You guys do understand that i am buying the socket right? Its only like 15 bucks or less. I am not buying a whole new rig, just the socket people, relax.



Dude are you for real ? why ? what are you gaining ? what this is , is a waste of time to me . That tech is so old that going from a PII to a PIII is just not comprehend able at all to me . Were are you in Libya in a cave ? even they have dual core CPU's by now .


----------



## Darren (Jan 22, 2009)

u2konline,

How many times have you shot a load during all this "old hardware" debate?...because my CPU load has shot up a few times since 

Edit:

oli_ramsay,

its only a bit of plastic, far far too technological for U2konline!!

Edit 2:

Its 03:19 am here and I've got nothing better to do than arouse a person with a ancient hardware fetish to the point of his CPU blowing a load of thermal paste everywhere!!


Edit 3:

I'm going to bed,

Trickson, I would like to see you bench that Q9550 against someone on the forum with a Phenom II 940.

Some stock and OC benchmarks. 

Anyone with a Phenom II 940 what is watching that is willing to benchmark with Trickson?


----------



## CStylen (Jan 22, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Alright everyone, i am just going to ask my family member to buy one from ebay. They are suppose to be under 30 dollars, so going from 600mhz to higher will be a nice upgrade on this Pentium III.
> 
> And for everyone else who says i am lying about using 90watts, please take a look at this:
> http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picturezs2cz0.jpg
> ...



Awesome, thats a 50% increase in Mhz to 900!  

Don't ask me for advice on changing vacuum tubes.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 22, 2009)

Yea, seriously, you'll be wasting your money upgrading that machine.  Why not save like $300 dollars and buy a cheap pre-built one from newegg if you don't know how to build your own.  We'll choose a good'un for ya.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 22, 2009)

seriously though U2k, I know you like old hardware, (or your messin with us)
but why do you still use a pentium 3, why do you ask us these questions when you know what you want beforehand, i mean seriously, these threads your making are like jokes, theres 105 people viewing this thread, more than likely cause they think its a joke, are you serious about these threads your making.


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

Weeping Christ on a rubber CROSS this person has 74 dumb asses viewing this thread including ME !!!


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 22, 2009)

He reminds me of me when I was using my AMD K6-III 400Mhz... just not as bad...
I never played games, just learned how PCs work with it. Had it running @ 500Mhz for a bit, but backed it down due to heat (got to a massive 48C, on a Spire Copper core Cooler)...
anyway... 
Seriously dude... stop spending money on that PC... SAVE UP...
$38.99 Shipped for X2 BE-2300 PIB (Processor + HSF) 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103232
$49.99 Shipped for AM2+ Mainboard 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186151
RAM- 2x1GB for $18 Shipped
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146526
PSU- Antec EarthWatts 380W ($34.99 Sale Shipped) (powering my current system in specs)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371005

$142. You can even continue to use your PCI cards.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 22, 2009)

trickson said:


> Weeping Christ on a rubber CROSS this person has 74 dumb asses viewing this thread including ME !!!



lol it was like 120 a while back


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> lol it was like 120 a while back



This is some BIG TIME BS I TELL YOU WHAT !


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree, we should probably stop responding to these damned PIII threads, its like moths to a light.


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

Darren said:


> its 03:19 am here and I've got nothing better to do than arouse a person with a ancient hardware fetish to the point of  his CPU blowing a load of thermal paste everywhere!!



LOL ! How about telling me about some real power I will be getting tomorrow ? the Q9550 is mine and should be here OVER NIGHT SHIPPING !!!!! this guy is just BULL SHIT trying to pimp off some old ass crap and waste all your time you all should be talking about me and my build not this guy and his P.O.S. !


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 22, 2009)

what are you replacing with that 9550?


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> what are you replacing with that 9550?


My Q6600 . Oh my god I should say my Pentium II maybe then I would have 5 fing pages of responses .


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 22, 2009)

what do you plan on doing with the 6600?
3870x2, ASRockIQ, Darren, DavyGT, EiSFX, KainXS, KBD, No3Dalefan, oli_ramsay, u2konline, Xazax


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> what do you plan on doing with the 6600?



Selling it .


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

Darren said:


> I'm going to bed,
> 
> Trickson, I would like to see you bench that Q550 against someone on the forum with a Phenom II940.
> 
> ...



I am all over it bro !!


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 22, 2009)

for how much?


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> for how much?



100 bucks .


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

i think that tonight i am going to downclock my whole system and set a switch in msconfig for only 512mb of ram and see if its really possible to use a PC that damn slow


think my phenom can run a single core @200*3 @.5v?


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

GOD 5 Pages !! WTF ??? 5 Pages to a thread that is nothing more than BULL SHIT !!! GOD come on ! I want 5 pages on my thread too!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 22, 2009)

look here at this site i have bought from there 
http://www.pcprogress.com/
shipping is alittle slow but a reliable site


----------



## CStylen (Jan 22, 2009)

wish I could sell a 8800ultra for $789...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 22, 2009)

CStylen said:


> wish I could sell a 8800ultra for $789...



 ok maybe there prices aren't up to date on somethings or thats a typeo


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 22, 2009)

trickson said:


> GOD 5 Pages !! WTF ??? 5 Pages to a thread that is nothing more than BULL SHIT !!! GOD come on ! I want 5 pages on my thread too!




I have some things I would be happy to trade for it, or trade + cash, w/e in my fs sig.


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> I have some things I would be happy to trade for it, or trade + cash, w/e in my fs sig.



PM me I would like to know what you have .

And for god sake people this thread should die !


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 22, 2009)

i have an FS thread in my sig, see if there is anything enticing for you there to start off.


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> i have an FS thread in my sig, see if there is anything enticing for you there to start off.



No time PM ME .


----------



## Error 404 (Jan 22, 2009)

While on the subject of Pentium IIIs, anyone think I should bother upgrading my laptop?  (Fourth rig in sig)


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh Wtf People ???


----------



## KainXS (Jan 22, 2009)

I wonder if a pentium 3 would outperform a core 2 cpu @200mhz
lol


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 22, 2009)

probably not, I underclocked my pd 830 from 3ghz to 1.5ghz, not too much of a performance hit.


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2009)

GOD DAM IT 6 Pages for this SHIT and I only have 2 pages for some thing very constructive !! WTF are you all MAD ????


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 22, 2009)

KainXS said:


> I wonder if a pentium 3 would outperform a core 2 cpu @200mhz
> lol



Not even close. The core 2 architecture is so far superior to the PIII not to mention twice the cores I wouldn't be surprised if a 200mhz core 2 easily outdid a 1.5ghz PIII.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

everyone does understand core2 is built off P3 right?


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jan 22, 2009)

OP, please excuse the users here that say "why?" ^Guys i'm not trying to be mean or anything. just helping the guy out.

what is that you are trying to get? a new CPU?

Look HERE as i already linked some post back.


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> everyone does understand core2 is built off P3 right?



In what way? I'm sure it has some things in common w/ the P3, but they are whole different beasts.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> In what way? I'm sure it has some things in common w/ the P3, but they are whole different beasts.



the entire core architecture is based off P3. core 2 is revised core which is revised P3


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 22, 2009)

The Core Architecture was built from scratch using the "Table Based Data Speculation Circuit for Parallel Processing Computer" method by WARF (Currently, unlicensed, so idk how Intel is doing it.... since they are violating... United States Patent No. 5,781,752).


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jan 22, 2009)

guys please get on topic. stop posting about blah blah on the i7 and Duo core...


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> The Core Architecture was built from scratch using the "Table Based Data Speculation Circuit for Parallel Processing Computer." method by WARF (Currently, unlicensed, so idk how Intel is doing it....).



umm wrong




			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The Intel Core microarchitecture (previously known as the Intel Next-Generation Micro-Architecture, or NGMA) is a multi-core processor microarchitecture unveiled by Intel in Q1 2006. It is based around an updated version of the Yonah core and could be considered the latest iteration of the Intel P6 microarchitecture, which traces its history back to the 1995 Pentium Pro. The extreme power consumption of NetBurst-based processors and the resulting inability to effectively increase clock speed was the primary reason Intel abandoned the NetBurst architecture. The Intel Core Microarchitecture was designed by the Intel Israel (IDC) team that previously designed the Pentium M mobile processor.




source=wikipedia


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 22, 2009)

i think he means that the architecture is similar, even taken from the "blueprints" of the PIII, hes right, they are very similar, but in no way comparable in power.


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> the entire core architecture is based off P3. core 2 is revised core which is revised P3



Ok......Well I know they didn't use netburst and I'm assuming core 2 wasn't conjured out of thin air so yeah that sounds about right. Still whole different beasts though.


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> umm wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then why can't Intel prove that to the Patent Office? They have filed a patent request and it was DENIED by the Patent Office.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Then why can't Intel prove that to the Patent Office? They have filed a patent request and it was DENIED by the Patent Office.



honestly dont know or care its been pretty common knowledge that core2 was a new P3 maybe they changed one to many things for the patent office or one to few.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 22, 2009)

u2konline said:


> My Pentium 3 Is already a monster, so why not feed it



sorry, but if anything is sig quotable, that is


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> honestly dont know or care its been pretty common knowledge that core2 was a new P3 maybe they changed one to many things for the patent office or one to few.



It was a conflict with another patent, which was brought to Intel for licensing, but rejected. 
That patent-
United States Patent No. 5,781,752.  ;-)
It was just a simple request for $8/CPU sold based on the technology... (if Intel loses lawsuit... = $20-25/CPU Sold in damages, at least thats whats requested)...


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> It was a conflict with another patent, which was brought to Intel for licensing, but rejected.
> That patent-
> United States Patent No. 5,781,752.  ;-)
> It was just a simple request for $8/CPU sold based on the technology... (if Intel loses lawsuit... = $20-25/CPU Sold in damages, at least thats whats requested)...



so its another frivolous lawsuit brought against intel pertaining to a patent that was rejected for no reason?


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> so its another frivolous lawsuit brought against intel pertaining to a patent that was rejected for no reason?



No, Intel filed for the patent in 2005. The Patent on the books has been around since 1998 I think... the patent holder approached Intel in 2001 about the technology and Intel rejected it.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 22, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> But I wouldn't even call your computer low end. Its about 5x worse then low end by todays standards.



Sorry for this, but i love proving people wrong, i really don't even consider my computer low end and here is why:

SOF 3 , 1280x1024. I have to play the game at 1280x1024, because anything lower and its ugly looking , not to mention the performance decreases. 














My computer is low end, but i get 15-17fps just walking around in this game, yea yea it drops to 8 at times, but speeds back up. In the second level which i am just playing in, it never dips below 13, and stays above and sometimes hits 20. But my computer is what?
I played SOF3 for 2 hours, and my temps on my card stayed at 37c. 
I will do some benchmarks and videos later and post them in the screenshot thread. 

Thats all i am going to say, carry on people.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

how about at that res and as high as the settings go i dont drop below 40FPS?


----------



## Error 404 (Jan 22, 2009)

Run crysis.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 22, 2009)

How many fps do you get in minesweeper?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think he has enough info to buy a PIII by now.  

You may not like his preference, but really it is no more silly to most other people than some of you dropping a $1000 to put 2 graphics cards in your computer just so you can see an increase in a synthetic benchmark.  Ooooh, look at me I spent $2000 on custom water cooling, now I can calculate 1M Pi iterations in 10 seconds while you can only do it in 12 seconds with your crappy air cooling.

We can all be rude and make others feel like crap.  The true challenge is when you can tolerate others for their views, even if they seem obtuse to you.

So how about we not be rude and show people TPU! is a place anyone can come for help regardless of their hardware preferences.


----------

